# A stock question, Is this a good stock too buy? INO



## Robert59 (Apr 16, 2020)

I think Bill Gates is pushing this one because this company is working on a cure for virus


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 16, 2020)

What is it?


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> What is it?


Try reading the title again.

INO - Inovio Pharmaceuticals Inc.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 16, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Try reading the title again.
> 
> INO - Inovio Pharmaceuticals Inc.


Now you show me where the _*nam*e_ appears in the OP?...…………………..I'm waiting


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Now you show me where the _*nam*e_ appears in the OP?...…………………..I'm waiting


As I mentioned _before,_ read the *title* again. Look at the very end... see *INO*? That's Inovio Pharmaceuticals Inc. ticker symbol or stock symbol.
Your wait is over.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 16, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I think Bill Gates is pushing this one because this company is working on a cure for virus


Robert, I apologize for the needless banter between fmdog and myself.

I would not take the advice of people on a forum to decide on which stocks to purchase, but rather look at the company's annual reports, earnings per share, dividends, competitive advantages, etc. I'm sure brighter people than me will soon add their input here as well.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 17, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> As I mentioned _before,_ read the *title* again. Look at the very end... see *INO*? That's Inovio Pharmaceuticals Inc. ticker symbol or stock symbol.
> Your wait is over.


You understand nothing. INO means INO until the OP defines it. *You* listed the ticker symbol name. Can you grasp that fact?


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> You understand nothing. INO means INO until the OP defines it. *You* listed the ticker symbol name. Can you grasp that fact?


 At this point, I can't say anything nice - so I'll let it go. 

Have a good day.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 17, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> At this point, I can't say anything nice - so I'll let it go.
> 
> Have a good day.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 17, 2020)

INO closed at $8.26 today (Friday).  I guess I'm not much of a risk taker, since the 52W High is 19.36, 52W L is 1.92.  May be great but it will be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 17, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> INO closed at $8.26 today (Friday).  I guess I'm not much of a risk taker, since the 52W High is 19.36, 52W L is 1.92.  May be great but it will be a bumpy ride.


Thanks for the "useful" information and putting this thread back on track.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 21, 2020)

INO closed today (Tuesday) at $9.90.  Maybe Gates is right.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 21, 2020)

When buying a stock one should decide is it to buy low and sell high or dividends.

That being said pharma stocks always pose a risk because of negative news/results and lawsuits. And unless one is in early enough AND remembers to sell at a profit after an increase any stock is a risk. 

One would assume just about anything pharma would go up in these times but I was surprised at some of the lackluster performance from the sector. It's not just about a vaccine or treatment it's about associated drugs, treatments, equipment and supplies. For example ventilator patients are sedated-who makes 'the' sedatives? Who makes the antibiotics and chlorinquine drugs? Who processes these anti body treatments or sells the associated equipment. 

And a warning old school pumpers and dumpers/day traders are affecting the markets ALOT right now it's not just the algorithms


----------

